# Labor Day, Oktoberfest, Halloween



## pit 4 brains (Jul 15, 2016)

Some possible topics for a throw-down. 

Suggestions??


----------



## mountainmama (Jul 18, 2016)

Are throwdowns for fatties only?


----------



## donr (Jul 25, 2016)

No Ma'am they are not just for fatties.

A theme is given.  Sometimes it's needs to include a certain item.  Sometimes the theme may be much more wide open, like last October's "Halloween" theme, which really fired up people's imaginations.


----------



## n4ynu (Jul 30, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Some possible topics for a throw-down.
> 
> Suggestions??


Will keep an eye here for some possible Throwdowns !


----------

